
Net Neutrality Is Officially Dead, Says the Supreme Court - ccwilson10
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-court-netneutrality/u-s-supreme-court-ends-fight-over-obama-era-net-neutrality-rules-idUSKCN1NA1UW
======
aurizon
Ah those pesky Nutrals....

~~~
ccwilson10
They’re positively the worst!

